# Kris Jenkins



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Anybody catch the interview he had after the Lions-Titans game. Proves why he was 400+ pounds when he was here, talking about the food he likes to eat on Thanksgiving haha WOW! He's playing well in New York but he obviously wasn't going to be happy in Carolina anymore. I jsut wish he would stop dissing Carolina, he actually didn't do it in this interview but I've seen him in several interviews where he was saying he would rather have retired then play for us again and how Charlotte is just a ghost town with nothing in it. I wish him the best of luck because he did give us some great years of football but I don't want to hear anymore of his complaining


----------

